

Show HN: I hope you are getting fed up with speed readers for browser - db42

Now, it&#x27;s mobile&#x27;s turn. Here&#x27;s the speed reader for iPhone and iPad with pocket integration.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;app&#x2F;id846709169?mt=8<p>Give it a try, i think you won&#x27;t be disappointed.
Feedback&#x2F;suggestions are highly appreciated.
======
parul
I'm on android - are there similar apps for that?

~~~
db42
There's this one for android - [https://github.com/OnlyInAmerica/OpenSpritz-
Android](https://github.com/OnlyInAmerica/OpenSpritz-Android)

It doesn't support web pages, its mostly for ebooks (epubs).

------
jabgrabdthrow
please don't use HN exclusively for advertising =[

~~~
kirchhoff
That's a little unfair. Many interesting and useful projects / apps have been
launched on HN.

